# Gylnn County



## Killer (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got back from 4 days of hunting my 100 acre tract in Gylnn county.  I saw 10 does and 5 bucks.  One decent buck with about a 15 inch spread but he was lacking in the mass department.  It seems most of the deer I see down there do not have much mass.  Im trying to feed them during the off season enough protein and supplements to boost this problem but it doesn't seem to work very well  .  Has anyone else been hunting down here or heard of anyone seeing any bucks chasing doe's?


----------



## Junebug (Oct 21, 2004)

Just a guess, but I'd think it'd take a whooooole lot of mineral supplement to grow "big deer" (very subjective) in the nutrient poor, sandy soil along the coast.

I used to hunt in extreme eastern NC; same type terrain and soil.  Mature deer (bucks or does) rarely reached the size of their inland cousins; body weights or antlers.

Junebug


----------



## rip18 (Oct 21, 2004)

We're seeing a little bit of chasing going on down this way.

It is really tough to manage deer nutrition (through either habitat or feeding) on a 100-acre tract.  On theoretical average, deer should spend about 1/6 to 1/7 of their time on your property.  In these super sandy, generally poor habitats, it is tough to make sure that deer get their nutritional needs met EVERY day when they aren't on your property even a quarter of the time.

Good luck!


----------

